# bulking confusion



## mamosixx1466868032 (Jul 17, 2012)

hey quick question. I am really confused right now. I want to start bulking and aiming to gain a pound per month but there are so many different websites all saying their calculator is accurate yet i get different numbers from virtually each. For example many calculators say to maintain i need 2300 and to bulk 2500. But my fitness pal says i need 1800 to maintain and 2100 to bulk. I weigh 53 kg (around 117 lbs) and am 167 cm (5ft5). I dont want to add to much weight as i know it will be fat, i am aiming to add 200 per day.


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

if you're maintaining on your current calories, then just up them slightly


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

theres a sticky in the diet section bud how to formulate a diet i would suggest you give it a read its very informative and will help you put your numbers together.


----------



## mamosixx1466868032 (Jul 17, 2012)

No the thing that confuses me is that everywhere i get different numbers and i dont know which to trust. i only want to surpluss 200 calories


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

theres quite a few factors involved to work out ie how much exercise you get from work, also how much you workout time wise during the week and also at what duration/intensity all these factors burn calories, the diff methods you are looking with these calculators may be factoring in or not as the case may be, thats why i say have a look at the sticky it will make sure you are getting enough to bulk you may be quite suprised.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/general-diet-nutrition-questions/29824-intermediates-formulating-your-diet.html

heres the link mate have a butchers


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

If you think 200 cals is the magic number, increase it by that, if after a month you are not gaining increase it to 400 etc etc...


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I think you are thinking too much, just eat lots of healthy food,I know you aint very big but just eat and if you think you are overspilling cut back, things get a bit difficult when you start talking 2100, or 2300, is the banana you had today as big as the one yesterday??! have you burnt as many calories today as you did yesterday??!,if you are going to bulk as you call it, I would be looking at 3000 on heavy traiing days, and just cut back a little on none traiing days.

you might have an active life style, a fast metabolism??, play it by ear, there are no exacts in this game,think of it as fuel, it is better to have to much than not enough!


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

I hate to start sounding like a broken record but counting calories and basing your diet around that only is a flawed methodology. You need to think about food composition, and timing. This will hugely affect your calorie partioning (what happens once you ingest food).


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

^^^^^^ +1 Ive given up counting cals just make sure what I put in is healthy and not overeating!!! Im cutting at the mo so have majority of my carbs early on in the day and taper off as the day progresses leaving me with just steamed veg with my main meal!!! Its working as I have had a tough few months with hardly any training and ive lost 11 Kg since March just by watching what I eat and when i eat it!!!!! Now ive managed to kick the training up a gear im hoping i will see the changes in my shape more!!!


----------



## Cade (Sep 3, 2012)

How much you exercise sensible during the weeks some time to also at what duration/intensity all these aspects get rid of fat, the diff techniques you are looking with these hand calculators may be considering in or not as the situation may be, that's why i say have a look at the difficult it will create sure you are getting enough to large you may be quite surprised. memphis gym


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Cade, record *everything* you eat for a week then work out how many calories and your protein/carb/fat breakdown.

Once you know this you can adjust it accordingly, if you just want someone to tell you what to do you may find that after following advice which was not tailored for you that it is not the best advice for you.

Post what your training a cardio plan is just now for us to get a look and we can than offer advice.


----------

